# Keine Charaktere bei Mybuffed



## Chrissian (18. November 2007)

Also mein Problem ist folgendes:

Meine Charaktere sind bei Mybuffed nicht aufgeführt.

Ich habe es schon versucht bei Blasc Charakterdaten zu übertragen,was nichts brachte,und dann bei Einstellungen und unter WoW Charaktere verwalten,

Anzeige: komplettes profil,

und dann für alle aktvieriten charaktere übernehmen,wo bei ich bei meinen charakteren ein häkchen gemacht habe,

aber dennoch sind bei mybuffed keine charaktere.weiß einer rat?


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2007)

Hast du bei den Char-Einstellungen oben Rechts im Auswahlfeld auch deinen mybuffed-Account ausgewählt für die jeweiligen Charaktere?


----------



## it's magic (19. November 2007)

bei mir gehts auch net und ich hab da alles ausgefüllt


----------



## Darkenred (19. November 2007)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht. Probiers seit knapp 3 Tagen.Sämtliche, notwendige Einstellungen gemacht...nada 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aneira (22. Januar 2008)

Ist ja schon etwas älter der Beitrag, aber ich hab dasselbe Problem. Meine Charaktere werden im Mybuffed Profil nicht angezeigt. Habe auch im Blasc meinen Mybuffed Account richtig zugeordnet.


----------



## Zeus-Black (1. März 2008)

Dito sitze seit 20 uhr etwa dran und komm nich weiter ...

*edit

Zeusgreen wird auf buffed angezeigt. kann aber in meinem Profil keine Chars auswählen

*Edit²

JEtzte wird er auch im Profil angezeigt .... k

Thx ^^


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2008)

Aneira schrieb:


> Ist ja schon etwas älter der Beitrag, aber ich hab dasselbe Problem. Meine Charaktere werden im Mybuffed Profil nicht angezeigt. Habe auch im Blasc meinen Mybuffed Account richtig zugeordnet.



Wenn Ihr so ein Problem habt, teilt bitte auch mit um welchen Charakter auf welchem Realm es sich handelt.
Wir hatten diese Anfragen schon des Öfteren, in den meisten Fällen waren die Charaktere in der Datenbank vorhanden aber schon einem anderen Profil, meist ein älteres Profil des Users zugeordnet.


----------



## Vollkornbrot (4. März 2008)

ich hab auch ein problem...nämlich im einstellungs fenster mit den charakteren kann ich oben rechts keinen account namen von buffed eingeben

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd203/c...o/Unbenannt.jpg

wäre nett wenn mir da mal jemand sagen könnte was ich machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hat geklappt als ich heut nochmal rein geschaut hab...da war der accountname auf einmal aufgelistet :-)


----------



## Grushdak (6. März 2008)

Man muss bei den Einstellungen nicht nur den buffed Account eintargen -
sondern unter Allgemeines den Buffed Account auch erstmal definieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat man das nicht gemacht, klappt die Zuweisung auch nicht.

greetz


----------



## Oren Ishii (6. März 2008)

Ebenfalls zwar in der Datenbank ist Orenlshîî auf MadMortem aber nicht meinem MyBuffed Acczugeteilt, ich hatte davor noch keinen Mybuffed acc, von daher dürfte der Char nciht nem anderen Acc zugewiesen sein...in der Datenbank iss der Char aber. Ich komm nur über Mybuffed nich an ihn ran

PS: die zuweisung wurde gemacht ^^, und es funzt auch nicht mit dem Char Bayla ---> gleicher server ebenfalls gilde Ragnarok


----------



## nightelfeee (6. März 2008)

ich hab ne frage. Könntet ihr bitte mal die charaktersammlung erneuern weil mein char dre gibts scon seit 3 monaten aber ihn findets in der datenbank nicht. ich würde den gerne benutzen als bild!


----------



## OpusDei paRa (6. März 2008)

also erst mal gehört das ins blasc support forum und dann kann ich mir höchstens vorstellen, dass du blasc vllt nicht im autostart hast und es gar nicht startet oder du die charakterübertragung ausgeschaltet hast!

anosnten schönen tag noch!!


----------



## b1ubb (6. März 2008)

wird auch noch länger so sein 
da buffed ein DB problem hat ! 

abwarten und tee trinken ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (6. März 2008)

nightelfeee schrieb:


> ich hab ne frage. Könntet ihr bitte mal die charaktersammlung erneuern weil mein char dre gibts scon seit 3 monaten aber ihn findets in der datenbank nicht. ich würde den gerne benutzen als bild!


Ich weiß, die Frage klingt jetzt ziemlich bescheuert, aber: Du hast Blasc2 installiert?


----------



## Oren Ishii (7. März 2008)

PS die zweite
wurde gefixed danke mal an diejenigen....sry Zam gab noch nicht viel zu sehen in meienm Profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VeoDaM (7. März 2008)

Ich habe ein Problem,
ich habe Blasc aktiviert und alles eingerichtet, aber er kopiert einfach keine Characterdaten. Auch nicht nach neustart oder auch bei manueller übertragung.

Bitte um Hilfe,
Danke

lg Veo


----------



## Opsul (9. März 2008)

selbiges problem hier

versuche es nun schon seit 2-3 tagen und hatte mit einem serverfehler gerechnet, aber ein solcher sollte nach so einer zeit wohl schon wieder behoben sein.
wäre super wenn einer etwas licht in unsere unwissenheit bringen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (11. März 2008)

Also ich hatte das prob auch lange zeit das einige chars komplett übertragen wurden andere halb und andere garnet...bei mir hats geholfen manuell zu uploaden in den folgenden tagen tauchten die chars dann nach und nach auf.


----------



## Rezack (13. März 2008)

habe auch das proplem das meine chars nicht auf meiner mybuffed seite angezeigt werden wobei mein krieger (KRANT-> Silberne hand) in der datenbank zu dinden ist (die anderen leider nicht)

als weiteres hätte ich die frage ob ich chars aus 2 verschiedenen accs in ein und das selbe buffed profil laden kann oder ob er dann die anderen löschen würde!


greez rezack


----------

